

Facebook reportedly developing Siri competitor codenamed ‘Moneypenny’ - melling
http://9to5mac.com/2015/07/13/facebook-moneypenny/#more-388686

======
teaneedz
I don't use Siri, but if Siri had a cool name like Moneypenny, I'd surely use
it - bugs and all. "Miss Moneypenny, call Q." However, since this is from
Facebook, I still won't use it - cool name or not - out of privacy concerns.

